# Any girls in TDF?



## jxcess3891 (Apr 30, 2009)

Are there any girls here? Pls respond.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ hi gal


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

lol!! Your user title will scare away girls!!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 30, 2009)

Agar hogi bhi to kya karna hai????


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 30, 2009)

I think other than The_Devil_Himself there are no other girls here.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 30, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> I think other than The_Devil_Himself there are no other girls here.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking at the poll options I think jxcess3891 is interested in those who have clicked on "None of the above" option.Interested ones pm him.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Looking at the poll options I think jxcess3891 is interested in those who have clicked on "None of the above" option.Interested ones pm him.



*www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-happy-smileys-322.gif


----------



## mrintech (Apr 30, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Looking at the poll options I think jxcess3891 is interested in those who have clicked on "None of the above" option.Interested ones pm him.


*img13.imageshack.us/img13/4359/koshecka12o.gif*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Any one here who is good in dating a gal ???


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ u date ,, u r too young to date !!! :shocked:


----------



## amitash (Apr 30, 2009)

sausage fest in TDF


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 30, 2009)

> sausage fest in TDF



ya ---> r u good in dating ???


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ u date ,, u r too young to date !!! :shocked:


no no,i did'nt even has a gf! I was jst loling at the gaurav's post...


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 30, 2009)

amitash said:


> sausage fest in TDF


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 30, 2009)

> no no,i did'nt even has a gf!



SOOO sad ,, how u can try u can get !!


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)

^ no need of them...if i get some money, i would like to buy some gadgets rather wasting on them


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 30, 2009)

I think there r 2 girls in TDF....sometime ago there was a similar thread like this one here.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^^ wonderful  !!! nice -- but u need one gf ,,,


----------



## tejass (Apr 30, 2009)

-> jxcess how can a girl will give a vote,jus by reading ur topic heading!!!


----------



## tejass (Apr 30, 2009)

-> jxcess how wud u expect a girl 2 give a vote,by reading ur topic heading!!!


----------



## eggman (Apr 30, 2009)

^^

1)She will click the Thread Title, which will lead her to this page

2) She will Select the second option ,that it, _Female_.

3)She will click the button _Vote Now_

4)Done


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

lmao !! the OP looks completely despo to hook up 'with a girl he meets online' ...


----------



## Coool (Apr 30, 2009)

@ DGM, will rethink about that after 2-3 years..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Apr 30, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^
> 
> 1)She will click the Thread Title, which will lead her to this page
> 
> ...



^^TDF Poll option 'Tutorial for Dummies'


----------



## tejass (May 1, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^
> 
> 1)She will click the Thread Title, which will lead her to this page
> 
> ...



very funny!!!!8)

but anyways who's Dr Grudge?? M or F
The avatar does look like F!!


----------



## swordfish (May 1, 2009)

^^ avatar ke piche na pado dost


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ no need of them...if i get some money, i would like to buy some gadgets rather wasting on them



Exactly my point of view!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Coool said:


> @ DGM, will rethink about that after 2-3 years..



Bad boy!!


----------



## Coool (May 1, 2009)

^ 2-3yrs is not short bro


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Looking at the poll options I think jxcess3891 is interested in those who have clicked on "None of the above" option.Interested ones pm him.



BTW, why didn't u vote? Are u confused? I kept the option "None of the above" in case u wished to vote.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2009)

this forum is incomplete !


----------



## thewisecrab (May 1, 2009)

I guess this the outcome of Shruti_Somthing bumping her own year old thread


----------



## eggman (May 1, 2009)

^^i too think so


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

> BTW, why didn't u vote? Are u confused? I kept the option "None of the above" in case u wished to vote.



Do u have any GF ,, Mr.jxcess3891 ??? or ever had a GF ??


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Do u have any GF ,, Mr.jxcess3891 ??? or ever had a GF ??



Yeah, I have one. Why r u interested? Wat r ur intentions ? Do u have one?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Who has voted None of Above!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 1, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *damngoodman999 >
> *Do u have any GF ,, Mr.jxcess3891 ??? or ever had a GF ??


^^y are u always asking abt GF??!!.......err looking at ur avatar says u are hot! and u trust and drink only beer like gals do  ....r u really a gal interested in becoming someone's GF here?


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

> y are u always asking abt GF??!!.......err looking at ur avatar says u are hot! and u trust and drink only beer like gals do  ....r u really a gal interested in becoming someone's GF here?



Good question , would surely appreciate that !!!

i asked jxcess because he want to any gal in TDF , i thought that he went so dry all these days with out talking to any gals !! so that i ask him i could surely help him out with some yoga or physical exercise --->


----------



## awww (May 1, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Any one here who is good in dating a gal ???


are you crazy geeks dont date people in real life


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

> are you crazy geeks dont date people in real life



Who told u ???


----------



## ilugd (May 1, 2009)

oh darn. there is no way to undo a vote?


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

Someone is voted for female ,, who s that ???


----------



## ilugd (May 1, 2009)

oh that was me. i wasn't using the mouse and pressed the down arrow key by mistake before pressing enter. 

How do I undo it?


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

No problem !! just leave it -- its honor to be gal in the TDF


----------



## ilugd (May 1, 2009)

no no. I will have to deal with the evil band of stalkers.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

ilugd said:


> no no. I will have to deal with the evil band of stalkers.



Le jxcess3891 tujhe jo chahiye tha woh mil gaya!!


----------



## NucleusKore (May 1, 2009)

Nice fun

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## awww (May 1, 2009)

ilugd said:


> no no. I will have to deal with the evil band of stalkers.



but im still interested in the person who voted none of the above


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

> but im still interested in the person who voted none of the above



Wat a man !!!


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Good question , would surely appreciate that !!!
> 
> i asked jxcess because he want to any gal in TDF , i thought that he went so dry all these days with out talking to any gals !! so that i ask him i could surely help him out with some yoga or physical exercise --->



Dude, the day I take advice from u abt girls, that wud be my last day on earth. Your avataar reminds me of a rakhi sawant poster which is the most repulsive thing a girl wud find. Seems u have no taste for subtlety. God knows wat kind of girl wud want to date u?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

awww said:


> but im still interested in the person who voted none of the above


lolwut?


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

ilugd said:


> no no. I will have to deal with the evil band of stalkers.



Dude, u don't look like a girl from any angle. I understand u voted in the wrng section jus like disk_junkie


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Dude, u don't look like a girl from any angle. I understand u voted in the wrng section jus like disk_junkie



I think that was you!!


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I think that was you!!



wow, what a comeback! just like a girl!


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

@ jxcess3891

dont criticize others !! 

& then wat kind kind of gal will date --- sorry -> excuse me -> bye bye .... ha ha ha


----------



## red_devil (May 1, 2009)

poll should've been public...the OP got caught in excitement with over flowing testosterone that he completely forgot to make the poll public...

@OP,now even if there is some genuine girl who votes [but doesn't reply here] then again your hopes of unleashing testosterone at the right place gets fcuked up


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ jxcess3891
> 
> dont criticize others !!
> 
> & then wat kind kind of gal will date --- sorry -> excuse me -> bye bye .... ha ha ha



Criticize???

*U started it!*


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

^^ u r now banging on everyone wat the hell is this now ME ,, WTF ,, !!!u sure have a evil mind !!


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ u r now banging on everyone wat the hell is this now ME ,, WTF ,, !!!u sure have a evil mind !!



Ok I'll stay away from u and not *bang* u


----------



## eggman (May 1, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=39618

voted for none of the above!


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=2605


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

lol!! Who is this Smoke!!......


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

I never thought my thread wud receive so many replies in less than 2 days. Looks like TDF members are desperate for girls.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2009)

Ek ladhki aayi thi kal register huyi thi.

Uske thread mein troll karke tumne usse ban kara diya. Ladhki aaye toh yakeen nahi hota kisi ko ki wo ladhki hai aur moderators bina baat mein ban kar dete hai.


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

ico said:


> Ek ladhki aayi thi kal register huyi thi.
> 
> Uske thread mein troll karke tumne usse ban kara diya. Ladhki aaye toh yakeen nahi hota kisi ko ki wo ladhki hai aur moderators bina baat mein ban kar dete hai.



R u talking abt shruti? Every1 was saying u were the guy posing as her.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> R u talking abt shruti? Every1 was saying u were the guy posing as her.


Seriously nahi.  They were joking.

Sahi answers de diye mai ne aur usne tareef kar di meri toh iska matlab ye hai ki mai tha??...


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

ico said:


> Seriously nahi.  They were joking.
> 
> Sahi answers de diye mai ne aur usne tareef kar di meri toh iska matlab ye hai ki mai tha??...



But who said she's banned?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Youuuu guys are of no use!! Why are you getting jealous on him!! He told that he is not Shruti!! If you all were not able to answer the questions yesterday, why are you cursing  ico because he answered? Sigh!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Youuuu guys are of no use!! Why are you getting jealous on him!! He told that he is not Shruti!! If you all cannot answer doesn't answer doesn't mean that you will curse the answerer!! Sigh!!



+1 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (May 1, 2009)

What a thread


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

One simple question ,, is there any gal ever been here in the TDF ,, any of the guyz know ???


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Beckhamgal, Master of Geeks and Shruti!!


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Beckhamgal, Master of Geeks and Shruti!!



So you're the stalker


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> So you're the stalker



I am just telling him for the information
Can't you do anything else other than making stupid threads and double meaning posts!!
For what reason did you made that school thread if you had to snip the pic!!


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I am just telling him for the information
> Can't you do anything else other than making stupid threads and double meaning posts!!
> For what reason did you made that school thread if you had to snip the pic!!



I didn't snip the pic. It was hitboxx who snipped it. Says we shud post thumbnails. How the hell shud I post thumbnails?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I didn't snip the pic. It was hitboxx who snipped it. Says we shud post thumbnails. How the hell shud I post thumbnails?



Who will wait for your stupid school pic to load!!!

BTW was it a school or something else.............


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Who will wait for your stupid school pic to load!!!
> 
> BTW was it a school or something else.............



It was a pic of my school. I'll post a link to it.


----------



## Coool (May 1, 2009)

^ copy the thumbnail code and paste it here...


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ copy the thumbnail code and paste it here...



How do I do that?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Or paste it that thread...


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

@ jxcess3891

y is ur avatar is like this ???


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Didn't you upload it in an image hosting website??


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Yeah, I have one. Why r u interested? Wat r ur intentions ? Do u have one?



Why are you interested?What are your intentions?


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Didn't you upload it in an image hosting website??



No, I googled for it and found a link. I clicked on the image button for posting images and pasted the url.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Just paste the url in Quick reply!!


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Just paste the url in Quick reply!!



I've done it. You can see it in the "school" thread.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

Don't want to sound bad but the school is really flooded!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

"A CAN FULL OF BEER IS BETTER THAN BEAUTIFUL GIRL "  ---> thirsty kya beer piyo


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Naaah... 

@jxcess: Hungry  kya?


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 1, 2009)

where is the school thread??


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ hmmmm


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> where is the school thread??



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1102183


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2009)

^^ its remembaring my school days 6 years back 12th --- the school life


----------



## din (May 1, 2009)

LOL The same question was asked many times and every time the thread was locked.

I think Neha was there before, but now it seems no girls.


----------



## utsav (May 1, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Are there any girls here? Pls respond.



Ohh y? Do u wanna date them? . Seriously dude. Gals r a extinct species in tdf so better try for the girl next door


----------



## Smoke (May 1, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> lol!! Who is this Smoke!!......



Smoke comes out of FIRE


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 2, 2009)

who are the 2 females voted here??


----------



## Coool (May 2, 2009)

^ Its Beckhamgal & ilugd
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=2605


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> "A CAN FULL OF BEER IS BETTER THAN BEAUTIFUL GIRL "  ---> thirsty kya beer piyo



Nowadays you are too inclined towards beer than anything else....


----------



## furious_gamer (May 2, 2009)

^^ ROFL


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 2, 2009)

awww ,,, nice man


----------



## freshseasons (May 3, 2009)

tejass said:


> very funny!!!!8)
> 
> but anyways who's Dr Grudge?? M or F
> The avatar does look like F!!



Dr Grudge has been male since years when this forum started.Unless of course he has considered sex change !


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 3, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ Its Beckhamgal & ilugd
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=2605



Now Master of geeks too. So there are 3 gals here so far....come on gals, post something here


----------



## Coool (May 3, 2009)

^ I don't think *ilugd* is a gal...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 3, 2009)

Yes but Master of Geeks is a girl!!


----------



## Coool (May 3, 2009)

^^ Really


----------



## utsav (May 4, 2009)

How a gal can b master of geeks ?  . Ohh i can understand


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 4, 2009)

master of geeks = gal 

i say 

she is Noob of geeks


----------



## utsav (May 4, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ I don't think *ilugd* is a gal...



Maybe he has changed to she  .


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 4, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> master of geeks = gal
> 
> i say
> 
> she is Noob of geeks




lol she is a noob!! I thought her to be a guy too but she told that she is a girl in that "rate my avatar thread"!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 4, 2009)

^^+1


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 4, 2009)

awww said:


> why cant you both be nice to people instead of acting like *idiots?*



Who the hell are you call us idiots!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 4, 2009)

Yaar tumlogon jo ghagra karne ke siwa kuch kaam nahin hai kya ? jab bhi dekho ek dusre ko out take karne ke peeche lage rehte ho..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 4, 2009)

Ye awww ek mazak ko jhagra banane chahta hai yaha!! 
Kya hak hai ise kisi ko Idiot bulane ka!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Ye awww ek mazak ko jhagra banane chahta hai yaha!!
> Kya hak hai ise kisi ko Idiot bulane ka!!!



I guess aww and jxcess are the same guy.What do you think?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 4, 2009)

^I think you should read the post properly...he had just said noob to Jxcess not that girl... Duh...


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2009)

Another meaningless thread.
:sigh:
And, the thing is that MODs don't lock a thread until its reported.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 4, 2009)

@awww- It's chit-chat!! People shouldn't take it seriously!! But you are too keen to start a quarrel!! Huh!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 4, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> I guess aww and jxcess are the same guy.What do you think?



Ya could be!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 4, 2009)

@awww: Why the hell are you calling everyone including yourself as Idiots ? If you are so keen to call yourself like that then make a new thread and do so...
MODS: Why can't you just lock this thread for good?


----------



## Coool (May 4, 2009)

Haha!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 4, 2009)

Accha to mr. Awww!! Double identity banake yaha pe tamasha kar raha hai!! 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113382&page=2


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 4, 2009)

Chinta mat kar...woh apne aap ko proof karna cahata hai ki woh male gender se badhke hai..!


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 4, 2009)

awww said:


> why cant you both be nice to people instead of acting like *idiots?*



IDIOT is a mean word !!!  dont use again to anyone 

Oh i think u r tryin to act like HERO ,,, Hmmm that was quiet a nice try but i think she is probably not here   ..  so y dont u try wen she is here !! 

@awww --->* noob * means basic leaner ,, ok ,,


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 4, 2009)

> MODS: Why can't you just lock this thread for good?



dont worry its a quiet nice thread ,, but craps always messes a good thread ,, just leave it we ll continue !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2009)

awww said:


> *boardgames.about.com/library/graphics/tf05idiot1.jpg
> *what im about 26 years old* do you think im that much of a loser to act like a hero to a 14 year old girl? or do you think im a pedo?
> why cant you just grow up?



Here is your date of birth

Date of Birth
May 11, 1983 (25)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=65328


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 4, 2009)

^He he...usko apna birthday count karna aayega tab na...
Ya to phir yeh ho sakta hai ki woh ladkiyon jaise apna age chupana cahata hai..
@Awww: To jo image post kar raha hai, usse tu kya prove karna cahata hai ki tu jyada smart hai ?


> Andhon main kana raja...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 4, 2009)

@Krazy Bluez: Woh prove karna chahta hai ki woh ek bada playboy hai!!  Isiliye girls ke naam pe ek thread khola hai!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 4, 2009)

^ Phir bhi koi ladki bhao nahin de rahi hai usko, aur degi bhi nahin.....
Bacchon ke bas ki baat nahin kai ladki patana...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 4, 2009)

^^ Right!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 4, 2009)

^^ Because your behaviour and your wish to argue is attracting all this $hit on you!! Try to behave Mr. Awww or Mr. jxcess3891!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2009)

*jenden.us/storage/JD/img/must_not_feed_the_troll.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 4, 2009)

Five pages of pure bull$hit... _thread reported..._

What has happened to Thinkdigit forums??? Its sad to see posts and petty quarrels like these... Go out and play guys; socialize with the crowd... looks like you all are spending too much time in front of your computers...


----------



## eggman (May 4, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Five pages of pure bull$hit... _thread reported..._
> 
> What has happened to Thinkdigit forums??? Its sad to see posts and petty quarrels like these... Go out and play guys; socialize with the crowd... looks like you all are spending too much time in front of your computers...



+1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Five pages of pure bull$hit... _thread reported..._
> 
> What has happened to Thinkdigit forums??? Its sad to see posts and petty quarrels like these... Go out and play guys; socialize with the crowd... looks like you all are spending too much time in front of your computers...



+1 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## Coool (May 4, 2009)

Ban the OP and his dup and close this thread...


----------



## Kniwor (May 5, 2009)

Well this is not a social networking site, and I don't see much meaning in the thread. Get on to some useful discussion guys.


----------

